# When Is My Son Going To Sleep Through The Night????



## akilamonique (Jun 22, 2006)

I know this has probably been posted a million times, but there are over 100 on this subject!
My son is 7 months old and he still wakes up 2 or more times a night. I can't take it anymore!!! He eats and drinks plenty during the day, so I KNOW he isn't hungry. I was nursing him when he woke up at night ,but now i've switched to trying to rock, or just patting his butt in his crib. I have no idea what to do, but I need a good nights sleep!!! My hubby will get up with him, but it's really pointless because my son refused to go to sleep for Daddy(that includes naptime too) He thinks it's playtime.
Help!!!


----------



## Cutie Patootie (Feb 29, 2004)

No offense to you, but a 7 mos. old sleeping through the night is most unlikely. In fact, 6 and 7 mos seems to be the worst time for sleeping. Teething is miserable and at this age many babies are having a growth spurt and really need nighttime nursing. At this age, nighttime nursing is often the time baby uses to boost mamas milk supply. If you look at the over 100 posts on it you will see that most of the babies posted about are 6-8 months old.







It really does seem to be a hard sleeping time for baby and mama.







to you. I hear you on needing a good night of sleep. My nearly 19 mos. dd just night weaned herself. Hang on a little while longer...this too will pass.


----------



## PatchyMama (Dec 6, 2002)

ditto Cutie Patootie... and even if he were sleeping through the night chances are that would change once he reached another developmental milestone. It sucks... but this stage will pass eventually. For the time being a 7 month old really does still need to nurse and be comforted by mama at night


----------



## RockStarMom (Sep 11, 2005)

It's completely normal, and very common, for children to not sleep through the night for the first few YEARS of their life. For some reason our society makes us think it's abnormal and that we need to train our children to do otherwise--we don't. My 15 month old nurses several times every night, and I don't expect her to stop anytime soon.
Cosleep and nurse him whenever he stirs/wakes. Don't turn any lights on or say anything, just nurse him in the side lying position. This should help you both get the most sleep possible.


----------



## Valian (Oct 16, 2005)

Waking twice a night sounds very normal to me for a 7 mo. Are there things about YOUR sleep pattern you can change first?

If he's actually eating when he nurses at night (audible swallowing, etc--not just comfort sucking), then regardless of what you think about his daytime intake, it seems he really does need to eat at night.


----------



## kathteach (Jun 6, 2004)

I wish my seven month old was only waking up twice a night. I don't say that to be mean, just to let you know you're not the only one. My son wakes up about five to six times a night. It's really hard. I'm sorry you're going through this. I guess we just have to be patient.


----------



## liam's mom (Jun 18, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kathteach* 
I wish my seven month old was only waking up twice a night. I don't say that to be mean, just to let you know you're not the only one. My son wakes up about five to six times a night. It's really hard. I'm sorry you're going through this. I guess we just have to be patient.

me too.

i hope you are able to get some rest soon.


----------



## aweynsayl (Sep 27, 2003)

*I* wake up at least twice a night, and I'm 32.....


----------



## zinemama (Feb 2, 2002)

I would have done anything to have a 7mo who only woke up twice a night. Man, that would have been sheer bliss. Just to give you a little perspective, please realize that many mamas consider you to be very, very lucky.

That said, I know it's totally annoying. No, more than annoying. It's terrible not to get a full night's sleep. I wish I had the solution, but the only one I have (from the perspective of having a 7yo and a 4yo) is, give it time. Cold comfort, I know. But I can assure you that by the time he is 2 he will almost certainly be sleeping through the night, and definitely by 3.

That seems like an eternity, I realize, and while you're living it, it drags on forever. It's a rotten stage of life and a rotten part of being a parent. I don't romanticize co-sleeping as the solution to all problems because it isn't for everyone. It only makes it a whole lot easier that getting out of bed would be. But you're still being woken up.

Sleep deprivation is really, really hard. Hang in there. It will pass in a few years.


----------



## akilamonique (Jun 22, 2006)

Wow!! I'm totally shocked!!
Here I am thinking that my son should be sleeping all night at this age and there is something we're doing wrong!!! I guess I've read too many of the wrong articles because many of the ones I came across said sleeping through the night is a milestone he should have reached at 6 months.
Some of you sound like you are still getting up several times, so I guess I shouldn't complain about getting up once or twice to comfort nurse!
Thanks for putting things in perspective!!!!


----------



## Can Dance (Sep 18, 2006)

yeah I was totally







, in a good way. I would KILL for my baby to be waking TWICE!!!







: I lose track of how often she wakes up in fact, but one time I paid attention and it was every hour on the hour. now THAT was a fun night that I don't wish to repeat again, and I don't think I will pay attention anymore...its to depressing.

I know this will pass. I will survive. I just wish my dh was around a bit more to let me sleep in in the morning at least one day a week. these 6ams kill me man.


----------



## chiro_kristin (Dec 31, 2004)

I'm sorry you're so tired! My son woke up 5-6 times a night at that age and at 16 months wakes up 2-4 times. I've tried everything. It's just him. I know what you're going through.







s

He will eventually sleep. Keep telling yourself that.







:


----------



## Eman'smom (Mar 19, 2002)

Well to answer your question my 5 year old still wakes up at least once a night :yawning: My kids were both over 2 before I got a 4-5 hour stretch. I know how tired you are but I think your expections are a bit high.


----------



## ~Megan~ (Nov 7, 2002)

Not for a long while. ds is 16 months and wakes to nurse once or twice at night, more if he's teething or ill.

Are you nursing while laying on your side. If not give it a try and it will help a lot.

Also what makes you think he's not hungry? They are growing very rapidly at this point and need a lot of food.


----------



## Bartock (Feb 2, 2006)

My ds is 15mo and still not sleeping all through the night, hate to breck it to ya, but I think around 2 or 3 they start to sllep through the night, that's when DS1 did.


----------



## Rox5266 (Nov 26, 2004)

My ds was waking every hour all night long at that age! He is 3 and STILL does not sleep through the night! I am lucky if he only wakes 2x a night! I have adjusted to being sleep deprived. I hope your ds is just going through a stage and does not become a "crappy sleeper."


----------



## ktmama (Jan 21, 2004)

My 17 month old recently went from three to two wakings a night (bed to 7:00, wake between 11 and 12, then at 3 and at 5, wake for the day at 6 or 7). She recently eliminated that 3:00 waking (thank goodness!) and I'm able, on most nights to sleep from 11 - 5. One suggestion I have that really helped me is to nurse your baby before you go to bed (assuming your dc wakes at around midnight). That nursing *should* prevent that midnight waking and give you a more solid block of sleep. We call this the "moon boob" and my dd will happily sleep through nursing on both sides. Good luck and hang in there!


----------



## zannster (Aug 12, 2004)

My DS will be 2 next month, and he still wakes up a few times most nights. Occasionally he'll only wake once. For a long time, it was 3-5 times per night, minimum. I can't remember when the frequency decreased...around 18 mos, maybe? It's been a very gradual process.

I think with BF babies, it's easier to co-sleep. If they are going to wake up several times a night regardless, it would be easier to have them right there next to you and go back to sleep as soon as they start to nurse. I can't imagine getting up every other hour (or more) to nurse a child in a rocking chair...unless you thought maybe it would help decrease the number of nursings (as someone else posted recently).


----------



## GooeyRN (Apr 24, 2006)

I wish my 14 month old dd ONLY woke up twice a night. She averages 3-4 wakings. The other night she stayed awake for 3.5 hours during the night, and did not nap extra or go to bed early the next night.
 






People say it gets better, I am still waiting!

Of course, BIL had to brag yesterday about how his kid was sleeping through the night by 4 weeks old.







:


----------



## flyingspaghettimama (Dec 18, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GooeyRN* 

Of course, BIL had to brag yesterday about how his kid was sleeping through the night by 4 weeks old.







:

I still suspect those people are totally lying (ok, ok, and now someone will come and tell me that their baby did, without CIO or crib sleeping, I'm sure).

We started sleeping throught the night a little over 18 months, when I nightweaned. I am heartily awaiting reaching that age with my son. I can still remember that first night I slept for 6 hours straight...


----------



## merpk (Dec 19, 2001)

Honestly, the thing that struck me from the OP was the word "crib."

At seven months babies can find your breast themselves and start nursing without ever waking you up. At least all of mine did.







In order for that to happen, though, they've got to be in the bed with you.

And if the better sleep schedule doesn't tempt you, then you might consider that in the cold of wintertime it's particularly lovely to sleep with a cuddly little baby.







And they'll find it particularly lovely to cuddle with you, too ...










Whatever you decide, good luck, and know that whatever you choose, you're doing what's right for *you* and your family. This post is describing what's worked best for me and mine.


----------



## Momma Aimee (Jul 8, 2003)

Quote:

My son is 7 months old and he still wakes up 2 or more times a night.
wish i could help

DS is 13 month, actually 13.5 ... and we wake up 5 at least and sometime up to 10 EVERY NIGHT.

Quote:

At seven months babies can find your breast themselves and start nursing without ever waking you up. At least all of mine did. In order for that to happen, though, they've got to be in the bed with you.
and while he will take my shirt off day time to get what he wants, at night he lays there and wimpers and fusses till i find the boob, move him, and get him in postion so all he has to do is suck.

we've tried everythign i can thik of short of CIO -- even his own bed -- and while i can get one or maaaaybe 2 3 hour segemnts, over all it is still 5+ times a night.

I have simply had to accept being so very tired as a part of motherhood -- maybe that accounts for mom's memory lapses!! -- and that he will sleep when he he able and mature.......or so i tell myself. or at 12 I will just tell him to go away so momma can sleep !!!

Sorry


----------



## akilamonique (Jun 22, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *merpk* 
Honestly, the thing that struck me from the OP was the word "crib."

At seven months babies can find your breast themselves and start nursing without ever waking you up. At least all of mine did.







In order for that to happen, though, they've got to be in the bed with you.

And if the better sleep schedule doesn't tempt you, then you might consider that in the cold of wintertime it's particularly lovely to sleep with a cuddly little baby.







And they'll find it particularly lovely to cuddle with you, too ...










Whatever you decide, good luck, and know that whatever you choose, you're doing what's right for *you* and your family. This post is describing what's worked best for me and mine.

My son has only slept in our bed for nap times(and only with me). Occasionally he still does. When he was younger he slept in a bassinet right next to me. I've always been uneasy about having him sleep with us because my hubby is ALL OVER the place when he sleeps. I have woken many times with a body part across my chest or sticking me in my back, so a family bed has never been an option.
Since I posted the original post he has been sleeping most of the night waking up for a few minutes and then right back to sleep( I also started feeding him a little more, so maybe he really was hungry, even though he already eats like a horse!!)


----------



## Monkeypants (Apr 30, 2004)

my dd#1 didn't sleep through the night until she was 3 and 1/2!! It sucked, but she's a good sleeper now (she just turned 6), though she is an early riser like her dad. As an infant she always wanted to nurse ever 90 minutes or so and that was really hard on me. She did that for months and months! Even when I night weaned her at 18 months (with the hope she would start to sleep through), she still woke every 2 hours or so. However, dd#2 was only nursing every 3 or 4 hours at night by the time she was 6 months or so and this was so much better. As long as I could get a good 3-4 hr chunk of sleep durring the night, I felt so much more rested. I never bothered to night wean her at all, she just stopped on her own at about 2 years old. I also nursed her exclusively until she was 10 months old. Every child is different, but I do think that at 7 months waking only twice is great! I am shocked that mainstream sources would lead you to believe that babies should be sleeping through the night at 6 months. That is just wrong and completely unrealistic for breastfed babies!! I don't know why our culture is so obsessed with babies sleeping through the night. It was always one on the first questions I was asked as a mother of a new baby. I always said "of course not, she's an infant, she needs to nurse!"
Good luck!!


----------



## momuveight2B (Mar 17, 2006)

Honestly none of mine slept in their own beds through the night by themselves until they were five years old. Even then they still snuck back sometimes because they would have a bad dream or wet the bed.

DH & I always felt this was only fair because if we were crying, cold, hungry, lonely, scared, sick and in pain through the night we would not want to be left alone or ignored. I can't imagine showing less consideration to a child then I would to another adult.

Get the biggest bed you can or stick a few beds together. We have even used a huge air mattress on the floor for our twins when they were toddlers. Sidecar the crib, be flexible until you find what works. Even little babies will give dad a super hard kick in the ribs to get him to move over.


----------



## SPOpa (Jan 27, 2006)

.


----------



## Momtwice (Nov 21, 2001)

About half of children sleep through the night (which some experts define as a five hour stretch) at 12 months.
http://www.kellymom.com/parenting/sl...epstudies.html

As for when an individual child will sleep all night, that's anyone's guess because they are all different.


----------



## luvmy2girls (Dec 23, 2006)

Sometimes I think just know that other people are going through/have been through the same thing we're going through can make us feel a little bit better. That being said, dd#1 slept through the night at 13 mos. dd#2 is 6 mos, isn't sleeping through and I don't expect her to anytime soon. Hang in there...and...


----------



## ktmama (Jan 21, 2004)

All this being said, in my experience there are definitely things you can do to help your baby sleep better. Are you using white noise like a fan or a humidifier? Is your baby sleeping snugly on a lambskin? Is your dc warm/cool enough? Some of these things have made a HUGE difference to us as has using disposable diapers at night (I know, I know














. Are you automatically offering the breast with every waking, or are you trying a sippy cup of water sometimes? Your baby may be thirsty and not hungry. Or are you trying other methods of soothing like rocking or back rubbing first? Is papa getting involved? The No Cry Sleep Solution book has some good suggestions for helping baby to extend their sleeping times by themselves. It's not "sleep training" but methods (like a regular, consistent bedtime routine) that help baby associate nighttime with sleep and "learn" (for lack of a better term) to sleep for longer periods of time.


----------

